# 888 Reptiles



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

How long do they usually take to dispatch items?
I ordered a few frozen mice from there last Thursday but still haven't recieved anything. 
Emailed them yesterday morning but they haven't got back :bash:


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

its always been the next day for me but i have only ordered equipment


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

i ordered a big lot of frozen food on the friday, they dispatched it monday and i had it by tuesday still frozen and very clean. i was emailed a tracking number when they were posted so i could keep an eye out on the travels.
contact them and see what they say, they are nice enough.


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

did you get free delivery ???????


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope didn't get free delivery..


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i've order off them and my order came in days and that was free delivery.
they emailed me to say it had been dispatched and it came the next day.


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

linda.t said:


> i've order off them and my order came in days and that was free delivery.
> they emailed me to say it had been dispatched and it came the next day.


see i wanna order some stuff at 12 oclock £3o so i get free delivery so how long will it take to come ?????


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

You have to spend over £29.95 to get free delivery.

i order all my frozen from them and it usually only take 2 days from placing order.
like TianRunty says give them a ring they are really nice people and will let you know whats happened to your order


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone have the number? i'll give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

check my sig


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

Blind as a bat lol didn't notice it on the home page. Thanks.


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

i got free delivery, i think its a really good place to buy from and so cheap. i have another buying date with them at the end of this month, wouldnt hesitate to recommend them.


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

Just phoned them. I payed for the wrong delivery :bash: :lol2: all sorted now :2thumb:


----------



## julseypart (May 16, 2008)

*any good?*

i was thinking of buying a snake from this site, delivered to door. has any1 else got 1 from here, good? reliable?


----------

